

Campus Data - tpoulos
http://campusdata.org/

======
treelovinhippie
Have been wanting to get an API at the local university, but facing similar
issues others have mentioned in that guidebook. The administrators spew
security concerns, but really they're just worried that students will build
better services for each other using access to open data, and thus eventually
put them out of a cushy job.

